# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Jun 13, 2009)

[align=center]






Happy Birthday, kellyjade!!!

slave to Sophie and Apollo!













Welcome to *Grace/Ary* from Ohio! She is Italian by birth and comes to us with her cute white-nosed bunny, Cocoa!






Glenda and her mini rex, Flower have joined the forum. She and her daughter are hoping to show Flower for 4H next summer. Go give a warm welcome to this black otter doe and her new slaves!













*Jenk* is wondering what company people use in Illinois to take care of their pets when they are away from home. Do you live in the area and know of bonded, licensed pet care? 




 *BSAR* has a great idea for livening up her bunny blog with a bunny newsletter! We'll be looking to see more details here and in her blog! 





 After losing Poppy,* Zouave *has welcomed two new girls into his home! Go look at Asia and Becca and let them know how much we want them here!




 *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry* has a record high jumper and the photo evidence to prove it! Go see this Magic trigger finger shot! 




 Buns at home on The 4th of July? Here's a thread of good ideas to help your rabbits cope with the fireworks, noise and bright lights. 




There has been a name change! Go see what Paxden has demanded that his bunny slave, *SnowyShiloh* has been ordered to call her sweet boy. 










*Jenk's* little nibbler may have bit off more than he should chew this time! Go see what he bit and what advice you can give about the dangers involved.




*fitchik* has a couple of females showing dominance with some male behavior. What should she do in this situation?




*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry *would like to know if Watermelon is OK for bunnies? 











*CKGS* is wondering how much a French Lop should weigh in at? 




Beccas is helping a friend out who has had two litters too close together. Please give positive encouragement and advice in this thread to help her friend in a tough situation.  














From the Pen of Poe...--Today's Daily Poe includes video clips!!!

Wondering about Luna & Patrick?--AND Make a Jazz Noise Here--Myheart posted tons of gorgeous snuggly photos on Thursday! Go see them all and read about this Dutch warren.

NEW LIFE OF STORM--Mrs. PBJ is sharing a slideshow of kitty photos! More photos in the Let Your Hare Down thread here!

The Bundersons 2009--Somebunnies became famous on Thursday!!! Find out who and why!

Eventually in Love--Tasha is sharing baby photos and videos galore in her blog!

Soooska's Bunny Burrow 2009--Susan has posted adorable Winston photos, and is worried about Buttercup. She could use some support!

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009--RO resident artist, *delusional* has outdone herself once again with a gorgeous portrait of the trio! Go look at this beautiful piece and go see her other work as well! Ali has adorable models to work with!

Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry's Bunnies--Get ready for Photo Baby and Rabbit Cuteness Overload!!!!

Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd 2009--Dave is a bit concerned about his Flemmie Mommy and how she's doing with the kits. Check the blog for updates and photos!














Don't forget about the RO 2008-2009 Yearbook Photo Phile Contest! 

 We want to encourage EVERYONE to submit a photo for the "Class of" threads! Every poster on Rabbits Online who posts will be featured in the yearbook! If you don't post a photo, you can't be in the yearbook! Post photos of yourself and/or your rabbits to be included in the yearbook, according to the year you joined our wonderful website! We welcome photos of our dearly departed rabbits, as well, who will be recognized with a memorial symbol.

 The other threads in the folder are for submitting photos to enter the Superlatives Contests! Does your rabbit have the Sweetest Face or the Biggest Butt? Enter their photos in the contests and we'll be voting at the end of June!!! Use old or new photos! We're looking for the best of the best of the best! Just remember, don't put multiple photos of the same rabbit in a category. You can submit your bunny in EVERY category that fits, though! 

 PM me (ElfMommy) if you have any further questions!!! 






 Congratulations to *Mrs. PBJ* for her new job! Times are tough and having employment in this economy is important! Yay, Kat!




*DeniseJP* is reporting that Weatherly isn't under the weather any more! 




*bat42072* has room to gripe about her hubby's job and turn around time! 




*mouse_chalk* is still dizzy! Hopefully, this specialist can help find the reason why, and get her some relief soon!










[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 13, 2009)

arty:Happy Birthday Kellyjade!!! arty:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday!:bestwishes:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 14, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA I nearly chocked on my trail mix!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the mentions.


----------

